# Danzi Wind Quintets



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Scores and midi's of the quintets (it's legal, Danzi is over 180 years old and there are no later-added markings)

I was wondering if somebody knew about some good recordings of these quintets, particularly the op. 68/3 ?
If you don't even know who Danzi is then I'd suggest to you to check out the op. 68/3, I know it's a (awful) midi, but this Quintet is out of stock in every internet-sheet-music-shop I've checked so this seems to be something more than a mediocore wind music from this era (which Reicha, for an example, is).


----------



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

*I own the Naxos recording of op. 68*

The performances are fine but to be honest I don't find his (Danzi) music all that more engaging than that of Reicha. Archivmusic.com only lists 3 recordings of the op. 68 quintets but there may be out-of-print recordings or LP recordings that have never been transfered to CD. Which, if any, recording do you have?


----------



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

*Other great late-classical wind music*

I would strongly recommend you check out the wind partitas of Krommer. They are the best of their kind that I've yet come across (and I've heard quite a great deal).


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't own any recording, but I am in an ensemble that is rehearsing the quintet at the moment (so by now I have heard more than just a midi). I have been checking out this composer's other quintets and other music and I agree with you, the composer is mediocore. I think he is better than Reicha though, Danzi shows more skill in blending the tone colour of the instruments, that is his chief quality, and in that op.63/3 there is something more than that, the themes and melodies are something Reicha could have never composed.

I must check this Krommer out. Have you heard the partitas of Carl Stamitz? They (especially no. 1) are the best I have come across.


----------

